# Low Maintenance House Plant for People with No Green Thumb



## SeaBreeze (Mar 4, 2015)

That's me, but I've owned a lot of these plant and managed to kill them all, at least once in my life, lol.
http://www.buzzfeed.com/crystalro/low-maintenance-plants-for-people-with-no-green#.nvRwOMmzo2


----------



## Raven (Mar 5, 2015)

I love house plants but do not have as many now as I used to.
The spider plant looks very pretty in the tea cup but would not be able to stay in that small
a container for long.  
I have a Golden Pothos and an Aloe that needs to be divided soon.
Remember when macrame was a popular craft, I had several pots in macrame hangers.
With spring coming it is a great time to re-pot and start new plants and I think I will get another
spider plant as I haven't had one for a long time.


----------



## jujube (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a black thumb. I killed off a preserved fern once.  I mean, it was dead already but I killed it AGAIN!  My reputation has spread.....plants have been known to commit suicide in the back of my truck on the way home from the nursery.  I'll hear them screaming all the way home and then they stop when we pull into the driveway and I know that it has happened....the.Black.Thumb.has.struck.once.more. <cue pipe organ funeral music and diabolic laughter>.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2015)

Spider plants don't seem to do well with me at all and I never liked them, so no wonder.  Surprisingly my three plants are thriving, an umbrella plant, some kind of ivy and my tiny bamboo shoot has grown about 3 feet tall.  They are very low maintenance and all I do is put them by the window and feed them plant food and lots of water about every 3 weeks. I'm not a plant person, so I don't understand it.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 5, 2015)

I've wasted a lot of money on indoor plants, I've now gone to artificial for indoors.  There are some very real looking ones out there....Boston ferns and the cati family are good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2015)

Raven said:


> Remember when macrame was a popular craft, I had several pots in macrame hangers.



I'm not very good at any arts and crafts, but I did make several nice macrame hangers a long time ago.  I loved the way they looked, don't know what happened to them. probably threw them out somewhere along the line.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2015)

I love macrame plant hangers, can't find one now for love or money.... they seem to have gone the same way as the pottery and tie dyed afghans by the 80s.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't like those spider plants either. When I had a home with great windows, I grew all kinds of plants; just love them. Now I don't have much light in this small place. I can only fit 2 low- light plants in the living room. The kitchen window has great light, but no room for anything. 

The sansevieria is practically indestructible & easy to propagate by sticking 2 inch cuttings into wet sand to root.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2021)

Neat time-lapse video of plants growing.  There's a couple of ads you have to skip over.


----------



## Lee (Mar 9, 2021)

My house was becoming a jungle so I gave some away. I had to relocate a huge one last week as the cat started in on it and it is poisonous to cats.

One that I love is Prayer Plant, so much colour and I like the way it folds up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

I kill them. All of them, even succulents. I've even managed to kill a snake plant ! Nobody's supposed be able to do that.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 9, 2021)

I have pretty good luck with plants. Right now my bay window is full. I have some cuttings that have rooted from last years coleus. I'm waiting for the hyacinths to die back after they bloomed a couple of weeks ago.  Its kind of a mess now. The rest I'll put on the porch when the weather gets warmer.
I had a snake plant that bloomed a few years back. I want to start a collection of different verities but they are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 9, 2021)

@Ruth n Jersey  I love bay windows. What a nice feature with your nice array of plants. I have a plant book here with photos and instructions as to how to take care of each plant. Did no good. My sister on the other hand has gorgeous hanging and plants in huge planters in her home. She even has tall bamboo plants. Best I can do is silk plants.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Mar 9, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I have pretty good luck with plants. Right now my bay window is full. I have some cuttings that have rooted from last years coleus. I'm waiting for the hyacinths to die back after they bloomed a couple of weeks ago.  Its kind of a mess now. The rest I'll put on the porch when the weather gets warmer.
> I had a snake plant that bloomed a few years back. I want to start a collection of different verities but they are hard to find and expensive. View attachment 153915


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I kill them. All of them, even succulents. I've even managed to kill a snake plant ! Nobody's supposed be able to do that.


The story of my life.

I've had every kind of plant in existence, big ones and itty-bitty ones .. air plants - killed 'em all.
We do have plants now, but they are my hubby's. He's the only one that touches them.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

I have often considered cultivating weeds. So much easier.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 9, 2021)

I love being surrounded by house-plants and my sitting room is like a jungle. I have a beautiful amaryllis growing on the window sill. Today I went to the pet shop and bought a few plants intended for aquariums...just to make a change from plants growing in soil.


----------



## Chet (Mar 9, 2021)

Last December I put 5 apple seeds from the apple I was eating in some potting soil and one came up. It's been growing so well that I lopped off the top to make it about 5 inched high. It was just something to do in the winter. I did the same about 5 years ago and eventually planted it outside. Pests liked it more than I did so out it went.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 9, 2021)

I have not only green thumbs, but green hands, golly gee wiz... I even have green toes.


----------

